# Авиация > Литература >  Технологии ремонта агрегатов Ми-8МТ (Ми-17)

## СЛОТ

Технологии ремонта агрегатов Ми-8МТ (Ми-17)
В состав также входят перечни составных частей, ведомости ремонтного комплекта и др. 
(все в PDF файлах.) 
Перечень вышлю по запросу. 
Все вопросы шлите на airslot@i.ua

----------

